# Anyone lost a Rottie in Peterborough



## stephnrosie (Aug 31, 2011)

This morning I found a rottie, very healthy wearing a black collar hanging around in the hedgerow of the A47 nr Upton and Castor (stretch between castor roundabout and the A1 interchange). he/she was running up and down the side of the road and dipping in and out of the hedgrow. 

Unfortuanely I was unable to catch him or her as it was extremely frightened. I have informed the Highways Agendy who have advised they will attempt to catch the dog with the RSPCA today. 

I tried!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Please check doglost.co.uk - I've had a quick look but couldn't see anything that matched. What is definately a rottie?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Can I have permission to post on facebook please????????


Any more news yet???????:crying:


----------

